# Holland Color



## hah1919 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm just getting into showing rabbits. Could you help me with the color of this bunny? Sire is a broken blue and Dam is a chocolate. Is this one a broke orange? Littermates look like black tort and broken black tort.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorrt I cant help. Hopefully one of our breeders pops by and can help you out with colours!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like a chocolate-based tort, which is not a recognized color and cannot be shown.


----------



## ladysown (Nov 16, 2016)

ear colour is off.... I was going to say smutty orange, but those ears...


----------



## hah1919 (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are a couple updated pictures of him.


----------



## Parcel (Nov 27, 2016)

I was also going to say chocolate tort, but since her eyes are gray, she looks more like a lilac tort. That being said, she isn't as dilute as most, so she could very well be chocolate with the wrong color eyes.


----------

